# What puzzles CAN'T you solve?



## Blurry (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello! Well, I've been wondering, out of the HUGE variety of cubes out there, what ones can you not solve?

So, I'll go first. This is a really embarrassing one, I can solve pretty much anything, but I can't solve Skewb.
I've got one, purposely to get fast at it as it's an easy puzzle, I just don't understand the notation and moves correctly..

So, yours?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 16, 2015)

Bandaged Rubik's Cube. So frustrating. Gave up quickly.


----------



## TDM (Feb 16, 2015)

Clock. Never used one. I also downloaded the 4D cube a while ago, I couldn't even solve the 1 move scrambles. I haven't looked at it since.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a couple of puzzles that I've bought in bulk buys that I can't solve but the only one I've set out to solve and given up on is the Square 1. It's a horrible puzzle and I don't intend to ever try it again.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 16, 2015)

never been able to solve the curvy copter


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 16, 2015)

I used to be able to solve every puzzle in my collection, but when I got more into speedcubing I forgot a lot of the puzzles. A gear cube would be a good example


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 17, 2015)

I am still working on my Eitan's Star. It is taking forever and I am even looking up hints.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 17, 2015)

Females. (I'm really sorry if this offends someone.)


----------



## TraciAG (Feb 17, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Females. (I'm really sorry if this offends someone.)



I'm not offended and I laughed out loud because I was thinking the same thing when I read this question (about someone special )

And Mastermorphix. It's just sitting there, mocking me. I finally got close today but my friend jumble it like a great person he is. 

Also, skewb. I can solve it, but I will probably never be sub-20 on it.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Feb 17, 2015)

One of my first puzzles was a Shengshou Stickerless Mastermorphix. I could never solve it, and eventually I just sold it. Then I realized what I had done and quickly ordered a new one, which I learned to solve immediately.

Still working on the 3x3x6 though. Is it possible to do it layer by layer?


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 17, 2015)

Sq-1 and Megaminx. Any ez tutorials?


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 17, 2015)

Being serious, Jumbled Curvy copter, and a Gear shift. I also have a very hard time solving my 3x3x9, but I have solved it a few times.


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 17, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Being serious, Jumbled Curvy copter, and a Gear shift. I also have a very hard time solving my 3x3x9, but I have solved it a few times.



Gear shift is quite easy - much easier than the original Gear Cube (My own opinion)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 17, 2015)

I don,t fully know how to solve a megaminx actually I can do it with a cheat sheet with ll algs. I haven't been bothered because my
megaminx (mf8 v2) isn't that great. I have a dayan on the way though.


----------



## Berd (Feb 17, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Females.



Preach. 


Also - I still need to look up algs for my helicopter cube/ curvy copter.


----------



## stoic (Feb 17, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Mastermorphix.





AlGoreRhythm said:


> Mastermorphix.


Me three. 
I know it's just a shapemod of a 3x3x3, but knowing that doesn't make it any easier on my brain. I've had it on my shelf for a year. The closest I got was to resolve it back into shape (yes, I know...)
I actually had it out yesterday, funnily enough. I'm still no better at it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 17, 2015)

I can ONLY solve 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4. Probably skewb and pyra if I had one.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 17, 2015)

I like the mastermorphix but it can be infuriating at times. Even though I can solve it it is really easy to make an irrecoverable mistake. 
Then Seppomania comes along and makes it look easy.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 17, 2015)

Megaminx, and also I agree with Females. °^°


----------



## Ross The Boss (Feb 17, 2015)

ok, seriously guys, what the hell is a female?! ive never seen one at any cube store :s where to buy?


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 17, 2015)

any puzzle that doesn't have 3 axes and a cubic scrambled state


----------



## cashis (Feb 17, 2015)

Super square 1


----------



## qqwref (Feb 17, 2015)

There are a ton of virtual puzzles I can't solve (for example: 3x3x3x3x3, 600-cell, Big Chop). As for real puzzles, currently the ones I own but can't solve are two Geranium variants and the Eight Planets crazy 3x3x3s. (And some non-twistypuzzle stuff like the Port To Port )


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a 2x2; 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, and void cube. I can finish all of them so far, some by myself at first (Besides Skewb the last layer on 3x3, and 4x4). I know I could do all N*N*Ns by myself now.... I probably couldn't do any larger Megaminx style cubes because I can hardly even do Megaminx (Don't even know an LL method) Probably couldn't do any gear cubes although I've never tried them, and I'm not sure about square-1. It's unlikely I'd figure it out before giving up.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 17, 2015)

Face turning octahedron


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 17, 2015)

Square 1 (Knew how to but forgot, I really want to learn again)
Clock (Knew how to but forgot, Clock is dumb I wont learn it again)
"Rubik's Snake" (I want to learn how)
Ghost Cube (Going to sell it)
And some MF8 puzzle xD I want to sell it to


----------



## cashis (Feb 17, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> Square 1 (Knew how to but forgot, I really want to learn again)
> Clock (Knew how to but forgot, Clock is dumb I wont learn it again)
> "Rubik's Snake" (I want to learn how)
> Ghost Cube (Going to sell it)
> And some MF8 puzzle xD I want to sell it to


Dibs on ghost cube


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 17, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> ok, seriously guys, what the hell is a female?! ive never seen one at any cube store :s where to buy?


They're pretty good I heard, I also heard they can cut over 45 degrees out of the box


----------



## TraciAG (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't understand. What do you consider a solved state? The one it comes in? Or do you just not know how to make different things with it?


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 17, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Bandaged Rubik's Cube. So frustrating. Gave up quickly.



This. I got one a while ago from a local puzzle shop and immediately hated it. That was very early in my cubing career, but it's still sitting scrambled on my shelf.

Also, I've solved a Sq1 before, multiple times actually, but it's doesn't really interest me, so every time I relearn how to solve it, I forget really quickly.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 17, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> They're pretty good I heard, I also heard they can cut over 45 degrees out of the box



R U R' U'


----------



## cashis (Feb 17, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> They're pretty good I heard, I also heard they can cut over 45 degrees out of the box



Mine doesn't cut 45, I think I got a bad batch actually


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 17, 2015)

cashis said:


> Mine doesn't cut 45, I think I got a bad batch actually


Original plastic aolong v2? Lol


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 17, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> They're pretty good I heard, I also heard they can cut over 45 degrees out of the box



But only after you've applied lube.


----------



## AndersB (Feb 17, 2015)

Latch cube, it's so frustrating.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 17, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Bandaged Rubik's Cube. So frustrating. Gave up quickly.





Divineskulls said:


> This. I got one a while ago from a local puzzle shop and immediately hated it. That was very early in my cubing career, but it's still sitting scrambled on my shelf.


It's actually kinda fun to speedsolve, and not too hard once you have a method. The trick is to find enough algs to affect every piece (a LL 3-cycle is the most obvious one), and then from a scramble you just have to get it back into 'cubeshape'.


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 17, 2015)

qqwref said:


> There are a ton of virtual puzzles I can't solve (for example: 3x3x3x3x3, 600-cell, Big Chop). As for real puzzles, currently the ones I own but can't solve are two Geranium variants and the Eight Planets crazy 3x3x3s. (And some non-twistypuzzle stuff like the Port To Port )



Last I checked, the 600-cell was considered practically impossible to solve.. so I don't think that one counts!


----------



## David10000 (Feb 17, 2015)

Pretty much everything apart from 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 17, 2015)

David10000 said:


> Pretty much everything apart from 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4


Yessss!!! Im not the only one!!!


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Feb 17, 2015)

The puzzles I can solve are 2x2-NxN, skewb, 3x3x4, mega, pyra, clock(sometimes), and Nx2x1


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 19, 2015)

If something isn't a cubic puzzle, odds are I haven't learned to solve it. I did figure out the first two layers of a 3x3 intuitively, and I've done pyra and skewb intuitively in less than 10 minutes each, but I don't know how to solve too many puzzles. I am, and always have been, a speedsolver first and a puzzle solver second. 

An embarrassing one is Magic. I couldn't even figure out how to move it.


----------



## TDM (Feb 19, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I've done pyra and skewb intuitively in less than 10 minutes each


what
Pyra I can understand; that took me a similar time, but Skewb in 10 minutes too? I still couldn't turn it after 10 minutes...


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Clock. Never played with one for more than 10 seconds. Still don't get how the pins interact with the dials.

Square 1. Just lazy I guess

Magic. No clue how it turns/folds.


----------



## G2013 (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't know if I still remember how to solve a Clock. I don't think so... And, well, I can solve pretty much any puzzle, except some cuboids.
And the 2x2 is really hard. (?)


----------



## Ingo (Feb 19, 2015)

I have forgotten how to solve the Square-1, but thats no wonder. I only solved it once with the help of a tutorial and even
during this step-by-step solve it popped several times. The Mf8 Square-1 with ball core is absolutely atrocious, i hate it.


----------



## Berd (Feb 19, 2015)

Ingo said:


> I have forgotten how to solve the Square-1, but thats no wonder. I only solved it once with the help of a tutorial and even
> during this step-by-step solve it popped several times. The Mf8 Square-1 with ball core is absolutely atrocious, i hate it.



Isn't that the best SQ-1?!


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> Isn't that the best SQ-1?!



Not even a little


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 19, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Females.



I am one and I agree. We can be confusing. For guys, we'd be almost impossible to figure out.

OT, sq1.


----------



## kcl (Feb 19, 2015)

I can't do magic. Pls no make fun


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yessss!!! Im not the only one!!!



i'm worse, just 2x2 and 3x3. never bothered to buy another type of cube and learn it.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 19, 2015)

Curvy Starminx, Starminx II, Dayan Gem VI, Curvy Copter III, FTO, Bauhinia Dodecahedron, and Dayan Bermuda Neptune.


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a special shelf for the puzzles I've not yet been able to solve. Here they are:

- Tuttminx (so close...)
- Curvy copter (also, almost solved)
- Bermuda Earth Cube
- Dino Cube
- Latch cube (stuck on last layer)
- 2x4x6
- Smaz Time Machine (all solved apart from the numbers on the last face)
- 3x4x5
- Alexander's Star (not really tried properly yet)
- Curvy Starminx


----------



## teddyman1331 (Feb 20, 2015)

sodoku cube. I can't even begin to understand that thing.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah, I admit. I can't solve a skewb either. I used to be able to, but after not solving it I forgot the algs for the last step. I really don't like skewb as an even though, mostly because I am horrible at fingertricks on it so I never really bothered to relearn them. Maybe someday I'll learn how to solve it again, but I don't ever have the intention to speedsolve it.


----------



## zhushenje (Feb 20, 2015)

All WCA puzzles but SQ1 , not very fast, and I like Skewb though still couldn't sub20 right now


----------



## Cube Is Life (Feb 20, 2015)

teddyman1331 said:


> sodoku cube. I can't even begin to understand that thing.



Agreed.


----------



## Owen (Feb 20, 2015)

I can't do supercubes. Can't be bothered to learn.


----------



## cashis (Feb 20, 2015)

Owen said:


> I can't do supercubes. Can't be bothered to learn.



Well for 3x3, just do M U M' U' to rotate the centers, everything else is the same


----------



## TopazRuby (Feb 20, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Face turning octahedron



I first got mine in September, and solved it in December (after having to restart 3 times because of pops).
After a while I just resorted to excessive amounts of R U R' U', and by excessive I mean repeating it 20x to move 3 pieces


----------



## TopazRuby (Feb 20, 2015)

SQ-1. That thing's a jerk.
It's been 8 months since I scrambled it, and the farthest I've gotten is a U-perm away, but that was mostly by skips


----------



## JemFish (Feb 20, 2015)

I can only solve 2x2 - 4x2, megaminx, and void cube. I have a 5x5 but I couldn't be bothered to learn all the parity algs. The first time I picked up a pyraminx it took about 20 seconds to solve the first two...erm...layer? from a point but didn't really try the last layer.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 20, 2015)

I can never solve the 4D cubes (tesseract twisty puzzle?). I kind of get how they turn, but I just get lost.


----------



## LyrikTech (Mar 10, 2015)

I recently got a curvey copter and a C4U 3x3x7 (3x3x7 is my first cuboid) the curvey copter was very easy to learn but theres a lack of good tutorials for the 3x3x7 so I can't solve it yet.


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 10, 2015)

Everything except 2x2,3x3,4x4


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 10, 2015)

Update: megaminx. 

CURSE YOU LAST LAYER


----------



## Berd (Mar 10, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Update: megaminx.
> 
> CURSE YOU LAST LAYER



MMAP FTW!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 10, 2015)

Berd said:


> MMAP FTW!



For realz.

I can not solve blind(Not for much longer though) and I probably every non-WCA puzzle that isn't based on a 3x3x3.

1000 post!


----------



## Berd (Mar 10, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> For realz.
> 
> I can not solve blind(Not for much longer though) and I probably every non-WCA puzzle that isn't based on a 3x3x3.
> 
> 1000 post!


Gj on 1k posts. Actually MMAP has an easy to understand tutorial on the ll of megaminx.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 10, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj on 1k posts. Actually MMAP has an easy to understand tutorial on the ll of megaminx.



I know lol. I learned from it. Then used AK's Pdf for Odder's Megaminx algs


----------



## Randomno (Mar 10, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> For realz.
> 
> I can not solve blind(Not for much longer though) and I *probably every* non-WCA puzzle that isn't based on a 3x3x3.
> 
> 1000 post!



I think you accidently a word.



LyrikTech said:


> I recently got a curvey copter and a C4U 3x3x7 (3x3x7 is my first cuboid) the curvey copter was very easy to learn but theres a lack of good tutorials for the 3x3x7 so I can't solve it yet.



Can you solve smaller cuboids? Solve the inner two layers first, then move outwards until you have the outer two layers left. CBC's 3x3x5 tutorial should work.


----------



## TopazRuby (Mar 26, 2015)

TopazRuby said:


> SQ-1. That thing's a jerk.
> It's been 8 months since I scrambled it, and the farthest I've gotten is a U-perm away, but that was mostly by skips



Update:
Scrambled July 23/14. Attempted to solve it with no internet aid, even after being advised that was nearly impossible.
SOLVED! Mar 25/15.
I’m happy. This is a good day.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 27, 2015)

Currently the ones that I am the most embarrassed about are my Skewb, Pyra, and Mega. Mostly because I own them and they are scrambled in my collection. I can solve a pyra by brute force but only solve it accidentally and don't count brute forcing into a solve as being able to solve.


----------



## Berd (Mar 27, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Currently the ones that I am the most embarrassed about are my Skewb, Pyra, and Mega. Mostly because I own them and they are scrambled in my collection. I can solve a pyra by brute force but only solve it accidentally and don't count brute forcing into a solve as being able to solve.


You should know all the algs for mega! Skewb only uses 1 alg too.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 28, 2015)

Just haven't sat down and transposed my 3x3 knowledge to the mega haha I will do that once I plateau on the 3x3 but I have cut my Pb in half in the last month and want to keep it up.


----------



## bcube (Apr 19, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Bandaged Rubik's Cube. So frustrating. Gave up quickly.



I recommend you to try Constrained cube(s) first. They are pretty fun for someone who can already solve classical Rubik´s cube 3x3x3 and definitely not as "frustrating" as Bandaged cube. They won´t help you with Bandaged cube whatsoever, though :-(


----------



## Randomno (Apr 19, 2015)

I realised I've never solved or been able to solve a Magic or Master Magic.


----------



## TDM (Apr 19, 2015)

I've never even touched a clock before.


----------



## Berd (Apr 19, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I realised I've never solved or been able to solve a Magic or Master Magic.


This should help. Ty chj.

https://youtu.be/pHkUomF2VSY


----------



## Randomno (Apr 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> This should help. Ty chj.
> 
> https://youtu.be/pHkUomF2VSY



No helmet?


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 19, 2015)

Well, I've never been able to solve the SQ1 parity, and the Prof. Pyraminx has one algorithm that I haven't memorized.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 19, 2015)

I've never solved a master magic ;-; I never got one


----------



## ColeCuber (Apr 19, 2015)

Square-1. I have no idea why I bought one.


----------



## nalralz (Apr 19, 2015)

The Square-1


----------



## Derpydank (Apr 19, 2015)

3x3x5. Hate that thing.


----------



## FJT97 (Apr 19, 2015)

Derpydank said:


> 3x3x5. Hate that thing.



love it


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 19, 2015)

6x6+ D:


----------



## Randomno (Apr 19, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 6x6+ D:



But you can solve a 5x5? When I knew how to do 5x5 I didn't have to learn anything new for 7x7.


----------



## TDM (Apr 19, 2015)

Randomno said:


> But you can solve a 5x5? When I knew how to do 5x5 I didn't have to learn anything new for 7x7.


You'll need to learn how to use Niklas for centres.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 19, 2015)

TDM said:


> You'll need to learn how to use Niklas for centres.



I don't know how to and I can solve them. You only need to know how to switch two pieces with a commutator.


----------



## Berd (Apr 19, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I don't know how to and I can solve them. You only need to know how to switch two pieces with a commutator.


*Niklas*


----------



## Randomno (Apr 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> *Niklas*



Something like 3R' F 3L F' 3R F 3L' F' isn't much like a Niklas.


----------



## Berd (Apr 19, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Something like 3R' F 3L F' 3R F 3L' F' isn't much like a Niklas.


Quite similar. ..


----------



## TDM (Apr 19, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Something like 3R' F 3L F' 3R F 3L' F' isn't much like a Niklas.


Is that not just a rotated Niklas?


----------



## Petro Leum (Apr 19, 2015)

my square-1 which i unlearned a couple of times, and literally every shapeshifter ever

PS: ok i can solve a mirrorblocks


----------



## Berd (Apr 19, 2015)

Petro Leum said:


> my square-1 which i unlearned a couple of times, and literally every shapeshifter ever
> 
> PS: ok i can solve a mirrorblocks


With ZZ?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 20, 2015)

I can't solve a 1x1, I can't figure out how to fix the parity case! I watched MMAP's tutorial to solve it but it hasn't helped. It is scrambled on my shelf right now and all my friends laugh at me because I can't solve the 1x1 even though it is so easy.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 20, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I can't solve a 1x1, I can't figure out how to fix the parity case! I watched MMAP's tutorial to solve it but it hasn't helped. It is scrambled on my shelf right now and all my friends laugh at me because I can't solve the 1x1 even though it is so easy.



Oh my god I hate this joke.


----------



## Nisawesome (Jun 30, 2015)

This is going to sound embarassing but i cant solve the 5x5 cube no matter how many time i try


----------

